# 2015 Subaru Legacy



## irish carbomb

Thanks for having me! My objective on this forum is to find help with my 2015 Subaru Legacy. I got the HK system because I wanted a Limited. Well, the HK system sucks and I want aftermarket audio. I've never owned a car I didn't upgrade the sound. It's time.


----------



## Coppertone

Welcome from a 2010 Limited 2.5GT owner


----------



## coldsoda

nice choice in car - I might be biased owning now my 8th subaru... but hey welcome aboard!


----------



## Lymen

Welcome aboard! Great name btw!


----------



## irish carbomb

Thanks all. This is my first Subaru and its a real nice car. The Cummins 2500 wasn't working for my sales position.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Too difficult to park lol, just kidding.


----------



## irish carbomb

Ha. Nah, but it was good practice for a new car. I'm used to parking way out in the empty part of the lot.


----------



## Coppertone

Lol, did you get the Eyesight system with your 2015 ?


----------



## irish carbomb

I have always "trolled" the car audio forums and kept up on it. My truck has a Phoenix Gold system. SX 5 channel amp. Elite 6.5 and some coax RX in back doors. Little Alpine Type R for some bass. All ran off IVEW530. My heart has been set on getting some Morel or Rainbow comps and a Sundown SA10. Found a shop here that carries Morel and listened to the Virtus 602. Loved them! I had been wondering about Arc amps and subs. Same shop happened to have those too. They had several diff Arc amps setup for show room and they sounded great. I was surprised at the Arc Series 10. So, I'm locked on the Morel Tempo Ultra because of a stellar review on this sight by the simplicity in sound guys. I'm down with the Arc XDIV2 amps. Just need to decide if I want the 5 channel for a single Arc series 10? Or, do I wanna up my game to the 6 channel and bridge to a Sundown SA10? The big unknown for me is the processor? SIS guys are hyping the Mosconi, but I got no clue where to get one? Last, I will be putting some door treatment in place. So, if you got suggest on processors let me hear you.


----------



## Coppertone

As far as the processor I've had several. Are you doing a 2 way or 3 ? You can do the Mosconi 4to6 easily with BT or if 3way the Mosconi 6to8V8 version. But I'm not following as you can get this from SIS if we are talking about the same shop.


----------



## irish carbomb

I will just be going 2 way. Wasn't aware I could buy from SIS? Will they sell and ship to me? If so rad! Hoping to run active obviously. What do you mean by "BT"?


----------



## Coppertone

Bluetooth, where are you located as some places are territory restricted ? If you don't want to post it, you can always pm me.


----------



## irish carbomb

Eastern Wa state. I'm gonna have to look into this. Thanks man.


----------



## sirbOOm

You should have heard the H/K system in the Mercedes CLA I had and quickly dumped. My god it was horrid. You'd think with JBL car audio being good stuff more or less a factory H/K system would sound at least as good but g'dam it was terrible.

So I feel ya...

Good luck.


----------



## irish carbomb

Coppertone I missed your note on "Eyesight". I passed. It's a couple grand more and I've never seen anything like it. Just figure I've made it this far with just a brake pedal. Hope I don't regret it some day. Honestly with texting and driving it's a great idea!


----------



## Coppertone

I was going to grab a 2015 3.6R in white to go along with my black Limited. I figured how could I could wrong since I owned a black turbo 6 speed one, an. White auto 6cyl should compliment it right ? But I'm lazy and I really want to add an Audi to the stable even though everyone tells me to run the other way from them lol...


----------



## irish carbomb

I would trade this car in with less than a month on the clock for a manual, turbo option. It's a very well driving car, but I would love to mash gears in one. I've never owned an Audi, but they are nice cars.


----------



## TheDavel

Where in Washington are you?


----------



## Coppertone

^^^^. Hi Dave....


----------



## TheDavel

Hello Ben!!!


----------



## irish carbomb

Spokane Dave. Thanks for jumping in.


----------



## Coppertone

You should really pm Dave as he can really point you in the right direction as far as what will fit your needs without going over the top.


----------



## irish carbomb

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## TheDavel

PM responded... 

Look at my buddy Jamie's Facebook page. Watch his videos, look at photos, listen to his business model, ect. He is the absolute best there and is one of the Top 10 installers in the country, but he doesn't advertise, because he doesn't need to. Call him, but beware, he gets crap reception in his shop. Regardless of if you DIY this or not, as an audio guy, you need to meet him and see his shop. He is the most honest, best audio guy you will find out there hands down. 

I'll help you however I can too!


https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=148063715206246


Check out the CLS build and his Beast Boat vid on YouTube... Let me know when you've picked your jaw up off the ground.


----------



## Coppertone

That's it, I'm moving to Washington just so I can troll outside of his shop lol...


----------



## TheDavel

Oh and Jamie is a Mosconi (and affiliates, and JL) dealer BTW... The only one in the area...


----------



## TheDavel

Coppertone said:


> That's it, I'm moving to Washington just so I can troll outside of his shop lol...


I've been around a 100 or so fabricators/installers. Jamie is top 5 IMO... That includes Tom Miller, Bryan Schmitt, Micah Williams, ect... Jamie's commitment to excellence is second to none.


----------



## irish carbomb

Thanks!


----------



## Coppertone

Prepare to no longer have money or free time lol...


----------



## TheDavel

I've seen your install from start to finish, holy crap that thing is nice! Post a review when you get it back... Looking forward to hearing your thoughts! Jamie said you are a "super cool guy, very nice and easy going, his kind of customer".

I have about 15 pics of your build, but you should post your own and do a review in the review section.


----------



## irish carbomb

Ha! I've worked hard recently to become that way. I appreciate his kind words. He's an extremely talented guy and his work is incredible. I thank you very much for recommending. Who the heck knew one of the best is in town here? The sound quality is amazing!


----------



## TheDavel

It shocked the hell out of me. I found out about him after living in Spokane for 6 years and after being out of the area 6 months... I sent my buddy Defonso to him, he had the CLS63 AMG... I'm sure you've seen how that turned out!


----------



## Coppertone

Now of course pictures must be posted as soon as you are willing to share them please.


----------



## irish carbomb

All photos courtesy of Jamie Schuh


----------



## irish carbomb




----------



## irish carbomb




----------



## irish carbomb




----------



## irish carbomb




----------



## TheDavel

I know there is a beautiful amp rack that is hinged for full spare tire access just waiting to be shown. Looks great man!


----------



## Coppertone

Moar moar moar, ok that just made me sound SOO so greedy lol.


----------



## brump3

welcome


----------

